# The Lost Lido, Derbyshire, June 2017



## HughieD (Jun 6, 2017)

*1. The History*
Very little info about this magical place on the web. It was apparently constructed as a private pool as part of a Country Club that operated in the late 20's early 30's. Around 1938 it became open to members who paid a fee to join. The pool was fed by a mountain stream and even in mid-Summer the water was very cold. Recollections recall it being open to the public in the 1940s/50s and costing a “shilling for children and half a crown for adults”. Apparently the storms of 1947 did an enormous amount of damage to the pool and it was “never the same again”. Despite that, it remained open into the 1960s as corroborated by postcards from that era. Now the pool lays abandoned and hidden in the woods. Here’s a couple of archive pictures of the place:


Old pool 3 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Old pool 4 by HughieDW, on Flickr

*2. The Explore*
Explored with non-forum member Gazza-M. Quite easy access for this beauty. Big up to Mikey Mutt for the heads-up. A park-up on the main road and a short walk through the woods and you are there. When we got close we spied some women’s clothes hanging up from a tree. We then spotted one very ginger-haired model on a shoot with photographer there. We nodded and said hello and shortly after they left us to the place on our own. 

*3. The Pictures*

One of the few complete statues:


img0781 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Presumably the “7” is a depth marker showing 7ft. 


img0773 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0772 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0766 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0765 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0759 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0756 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0752 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Just one statue left from the four:


img0748 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0745 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0741 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0740 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0735 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0734 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0733 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0730 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0729 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0728 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0726 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0723 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0721 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0782 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 7, 2017)

Ah great you finally got here mate.it looks so different from when I went with the growth.it really is a magical place and knew you would like it.your pics ate lovely from it.hoping to go back with later in the year with the girlfriend and we have a week off work.


----------



## smiler (Jun 7, 2017)

Those are great shots Hughie, most enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jun 7, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Ah great you finally got here mate.it looks so different from when I went with the growth.it really is a magical place and knew you would like it.your pics ate lovely from it.hoping to go back with later in the year with the girlfriend and we have a week off work.



Cheers Mikey. Yeah...had a look back at your report and it has got a totally different feel to the place. Deffo worth a revisit in a different season. 



smiler said:


> Those are great shots Hughie, most enjoyable, Thanks



Cheers Smiler...glad you liked them.


----------



## theartist (Jun 7, 2017)

any fish in there?


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 7, 2017)

lovely stuff Hughie, looks totally different with the change of seasons


----------



## brickworx (Jun 8, 2017)

This is nice and quite different...I like it! Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jun 8, 2017)

Beautifully captured HughieD


----------



## HughieD (Jun 10, 2017)

theartist said:


> any fish in there?



There was a few, aye...



jsp77 said:


> lovely stuff Hughie, looks totally different with the change of seasons



Cheers JSP...I bet witder is quite special too. Would be nice to photograph it in the four different seasons...



Rubex said:


> Beautifully captured HughieD



Cheers Rubex...another one for your list!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 11, 2017)

This is a lovely looking place

Excellent work Hughie


----------



## jonathantalks (Jun 11, 2017)

awesome, do you have the location?
thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jun 11, 2017)

jonathantalks said:


> awesome, do you have the location?
> thanks



I wouldn't have found it with out it so yes!


----------



## Househead (Jun 23, 2017)

Great post, enjoyed reading this....


----------



## druid (Jun 23, 2017)

HughieD said:


> I wouldn't have found it with out it so yes!



Sometimes I think we need a 'like' button ;-)


----------



## frizman (Jun 23, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> This is a lovely looking place
> 
> 
> We need to do this wombat. looks good. We know I drainer that will probably go for a swim in it too


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 27, 2017)

Beautiful, something a little different!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

It looks amazing with the lovely fresh ferns. Brilliant pics HD!


----------



## djrich (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow excellent shots.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 8, 2017)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Beautiful, something a little different!





prettyvacant71 said:


> It looks amazing with the lovely fresh ferns. Brilliant pics HD!





djrich said:


> Wow excellent shots.



Cheers folks. Let's hope this place gets restored to its former glory. Could be useful on a day like today!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow Hughie that's different !! You find some excellent locations - a lot of my to do list has been posted by yourself. Lovely pics mate very serene and evocative !! Am spending a week in the Peak District in a few weeks and could definitely stray off my more usual quarries and mines path to have a view of this !! (.. and the Alms Houses at Longford that you posted 1 )


----------



## HughieD (Jul 9, 2017)

fluffy5518 said:


> Wow Hughie that's different !! You find some excellent locations - a lot of my to do list has been posted by yourself. Lovely pics mate very serene and evocative !! Am spending a week in the Peak District in a few weeks and could definitely stray off my more usual quarries and mines path to have a view of this !! (.. and the Alms Houses at Longford that you posted 1 )



Cheers man. Have a good one when you come up...plenty to see in God's County!


----------



## Wrench (Jul 17, 2017)

What a cool place
Love it


----------



## HughieD (Jul 19, 2017)

Tbolt said:


> What a cool place
> Love it



Magical place Tbolt. Think I saw somewhere recently that the owner is planning to restore it...


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 30, 2017)

I read, on another forum, that a couple now own it and are going to renoavcte the changing rooms so it may well be off limits now ... if said statement was true.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 30, 2017)

Judderman62 said:


> I read, on another forum, that a couple now own it and are going to renoavcte the changing rooms so it may well be off limits now ... if said statement was true.



Yeah...I read that report too. Good if it gets brought back to its former glory.


----------



## DarkHorse (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for posting. Great pics and very definitely on my to do list! I think I know where it is but might need to ask directions at the pub!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 4, 2017)

DarkHorse said:


> Thanks for posting. Great pics and very definitely on my to do list! I think I know where it is but might need to ask directions at the pub!



Prob best not ask directions at the pub!


----------

